# Cannot get mail. The connection to the server failed



## nanush27 (Jun 25, 2009)

I cannot get my exchange mail from work on the iPHONE 4. All other mails like Yahoo and GMAIL work fine, but the exchange does not.
I deleted the account and added it, and it did not work. I am not sure if it is a problem with the iOS but I am really frustrated with this.
Can anyone help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I cannot get my exchange mail from work


 i would talk to your IT department about how that connection should be setup - it maybe they have blocked access or use specific settings


----------

